# Looks like the Top 3 projects is wacked again



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm noticing up to 5000 views on the top 3 projects


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure what's going on. Been screwed up for a couple weeks. Don't know if it's hackers or if their Facebook link is hosing it up.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't understand. I just looked at the top 3 and they had around24-22 comments each. Which one had 5000 hits?

.............Jim


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I see them all with 4000+ views. This has been discussed before.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is the view I see Jim


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim: Views and Comments are two different stats.

This post made me curious, so I went back and looked at some of my recent project posts. Most have in the 1000-2000 view range, but the last one had over 11,000 views. I don't thing the site has gotten *that* popular!


----------

